# Topics > Related topics > Programming languages >  FlowStone, graphical programming language for education & engineering, DSP Robotics, Derbyshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - DSP Robotics

Home page - dsprobotics.com/flowstone.html

----------


## Airicist

FlowStone Basics Video 

Published on Dec 9, 2013




> Learn the basics of the FlowStone graphical programming language from DSPRobotics.
> 
> In this video learn how to connect:
> 
> Switches, Meters, LEDs, Games Controllers, External Hardware Sensors, MIDI keyboards etc.
> 
> Also learn the basics of the Ruby Programming language inside FlowStone.
> 
> FlowStone can be used to create almost any type of PC application and is ideal for engineering and education. You can even make EXE's of your work and share them!

----------

